# Pumpe ständig verstopft



## mcreal (15. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


seit letzter Woche habe ich Probleme mit meiner Pumpe.(4.500l/h)

Das System läuft schon mehrere Monate ohne Probleme.
Auch als wir unsere Fische eingesetzt haben,hatten wir bisher keine Probleme.
Vorige Woche bemerkte ich,das die Pumpleistung zu gering war.
Also Pumpe raus geholt und aufgeschraubt und gesehen,dass diese total" zu gemulmt" war.
ok. dachte ich,nach ca. 3 Monaten kann das mal vorkommen.
Heute,(genau eine Woche nach dieser Reiniung) war die Pumpleistung wieder im "Keller".
Pumpe wieder raus und wieder total verdreckt und verstopft.

Nun ist das ja keine Lösung,jede Woche die Pumpe raus zu holen.
Habt Ihr schon ähnliche Probleme gehabt?
Zuerst dachte ich,das die Fischis daran schuld sind,denn die knappern seit einiger Zeit unsere Pflanzen an und dadurch fällt natürlich immer was an "Abfall" an.

Nun hoffe ich,dass doch eher unsere Schwimmpflanzen daran Schuld sind.
Vorallem die Muschelblumen,treibt es zum Filter bzw. direkt unter dem Filterauslauf,dadurch "teilen" sie sich ständig und die Wurzeln werden "gespalten".
Wenn dieser ganze "Müll" dann zu Boden sinkt und die Punpe zieht es ein,ist diese dann logischer Weise zu.
Als "Sofortmaßnahme",haben wir jetzt erstmal unsere Schwimmpflanzen raus genommen.
Ich hoffe das dies die Ursache ist,ansonsten habe ich ein echtes Problem.


----------



## Sveni (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Hallo Mike,

sitzt die Pumpe direkt auf dem Teichgrund?
Wenn ja, versuch mal einen relativ geraden Stein auf dem Grund zu versenken und stell dort die Pumpe drauf.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Nori (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Ich habe die Pumpe auf einem Blumenkasten-Untersetzer (blauer Kunststoff) verschraubt - so steht sie sicher, ist nicht direkt im Bodenmulm und kann sicher eingebracht werden, ohne dass die Pumpe "auf dem Kopf steht".
Außerdem verwende ich seit Monaten ein Wäschenetz (aus dem Rossmann-Set) über der kompletten Installation (also über dem Untersetzer mit der Pumpe) - läuft prima, eine Reinigung ist seit der Einbringung nicht nötig gewesen (ich hab das Netz allerdings wegen der __ Molche und damals noch Kaulquappen eingesetzt)

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Hallo ihr zwei,

also die Pumpe nicht direkt auf den Grund zu stellen,hatte ich auch schon irgendwo gelesen.
Allerdings bleibt dann so ja wahrscheinlich auch einiges an Schmodder und Dreck am Bodengrund liegen oder?

Wie gesagt,bisher hatte ich keine Probleme damit,weiß momentan nicht,wieso es mir die Pumpe plötzlich verstopft.
Wenn die Pumpe wieder zu sein sollte,werde ich es mal mit dem höher stellen versuchen.
Falls allerdings wirklich die Schwimmpflanzen "daran schuld sind",werde ich das damit ja auch nicht lösen können.

@Nori
An eine Art Netz,hatte ich auch erst gedacht.
Nur,bei dieser Variante,würde der "grobe Dreck" ja nicht mehr im Filter landen,da dieser ja nicht durch das feinmaschige Netz kommt.

Ist dieses Problem eigentlich eher  auf  die "preisgünstige" Pumpe zu schieben oder kann das auch mit einer (teuren) Markenpumpe passieren?


----------



## jolantha (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Hi, das kann mit JEDER Pumpe passieren, an meiner hängt ein Skimmer, da kommen immer mal größere Teile durch das Sieb. Manchmal mache 2 x pro Tag die Pumpe sauber !


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Hallo Mike,
das Zusetzen der Pumpe passiert jetzt leider häufiger (sowie beim Start im Frühjahr), ist also abhängig von Witterung und Jahreszeit.
Würde die Pumpe durch Höherstellen weniger verstopfen, dann würde das Material am Teichgrund liegen, und vor sich hin gammeln... .
Ein pflegeleichteres System erreichst Du nur über Halbschwerkraft oder Schwerkraft, aber das kostet natürlich... .
Auf jeden Fall gammeln auch 100er Leitungen mal zu, Dein Problem hast Du sicher an jeder Technik, nur verschieden häufig.


----------



## Nori (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Ob jetzt die Pumpe am Boden steht oder 2 cm drüber hat keine große Auswirkung auf die Reinigung des Bodens - glaubt ihr wirklich die Pumpe hat soviel Ansaugpower durch diesen verhältnismässig großen Gehäusekorb dass die den gesamten Bodendreck ansaugt?
Schmodder wird es immer geben, und dieser ist meistens schon so mulmig, dass er durch das Netz passt.
Nur weil die Pumpe am Boden steht spart man sich keine Reinigung mittels Sauger (alle paar Jahre mal).
Und falls mal ein kleiner Ast etc. am Boden liegt, den packt die Pumpe sowieso nicht ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Piddel (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Hi Mike,
auch wenn wir eigentlich noch " Hochsommer " haben, fangen einige Pflanzen an sich zu zersetzen. Bei mir sind jeden Tag etliche Blätter von der __ Seekanne bräunlich und lösen sich auf. Auch Seerosenblätter gammeln mitunter schon und versinken - falls ich sie nicht vorher abfische.

Der Dreck auf dem 2.Foto sieht nach abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen aus. Daher vermute ich, dass sich die Pumpe wohl noch öfter zusetzt.

Beim Algenkeschern fische ich gleichzeitig absterbendes Pflanzenmaterial von den Schwimmpflanzen mit raus. Abgestorbenes am Ufer wird auch entfernt. Ganz clean wird es zwar nicht aber eine Säuberung der Pumpe war - bisher - noch nicht erforderlich.

MfG
Peter


----------



## andyleverkusen (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Nicht nur Pflanzenreste,sieht auch nach Algen aus.?


----------



## Mr.Frost (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Das ganze kannst Du vermeiden, in dem Du einen Haar- und Faserfänger (so nennt man das in der Schwimmbad- und Kläranlagentechnik) verwendest. Das ist ein Korb, welcher in einem Behälter vor der Pumpe sitzt. idealer Weise sollte der Haar- und FAserfänger ausserhalb des teiches installiert sein, damit man ihn besser reinigen kann. Geht aber nur bei Pumpen, welche nicht im Teich installiert sind. Viele Speckpumpen haben ihn bereits vorinstalliert. Man kann so einen Vorfilter aber auch gut aus Rohrendkappen, Lochblech und einem Stück KG-Rohr selber bauen.
Bei In-Teich-Pumpen muss ein grobes, leicht zu reinigendes (und deshalb gut zugängliches) Sieb vorgeschaltet werden.
Die Pumpenverschmutzung ist mit ein Grund, warum ich nur externe Pumpen verwende.
Bis demnäxt!

Volker


----------



## Nori (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Ich möchte nochmal auf den TE zurückkommen.
Die Frage ob das Zusetzen nur bei Billigpumpen auftaucht.

Ich reinige meine Pumpe während der kompletten Saison nicht - ich hatte in den vorherigen Jahren auch nie ein Problem mit einem zugesetzten Impeller - ich verwende eine Laguna Max-Flo. Ich denke eine gute Filterpumpe sollte das was durch den Filterkorb kommt auch "verarbeiten" können.
Ich verwende das Wäschenetz nur wegen der __ Molche bzw. im Frühsommer wegen der Kaulquappen ansonsten hätte ich keinen Bedarf danach gehabt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sveni (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Hallo Mike,

muß Nori hier zustimmen.
Auch ich reinige meine Pumpe während der ganzen Saison nicht.

Entweder sind die Löcher im Korb, die die maximale Partikelgröße aufnehmen können, zu groß, oder die Pumpe hat irgendwas.

Selbst Fadenalgen, wie auf dem Foto zu erkennen sind,
landen bei mir im Vorfilterstrumpf.
Allerdings überlasse ich nicht alles der Pumpe, sondern keschere das raus was geht.
Welche Partikel-Größe wird bei deinem Korb durchgelassen?

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## mcreal (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank,für eure Antworten und Infos.




Sveni schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> muß Nori hier zustimmen.
> Auch ich reinige meine Pumpe während der ganzen Saison nicht.
> ...



Hallo Sveni,

also ich vermute ja immer noch,das der Schmotter der in meiner Pumpe hängen bleibt bzw.diese verstopft,von den Schwimmpflanzen und von der __ Wasserpest kommt.
Die Pumpe nimmt bis zu 6mm große Schmutzpartikel auf.(Laut Anleitung).

Wie bereits schon erwähnt,hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme damit.(3 Monate)
Wenn abgestorbene Pflanzenreste daran schuld sind,(wie es hier einige beschrieben/berichtet) haben,dann nützt das "höher" stellen der Pumpe auch nicht viel.

Ich bin mal gespannt,ob die vorläufige Entfernung meiner Schwimmpflanzen Besserung bringt.
Übrigens,ich keschere auch immer fleißig meine Teichoberfläche ab,so gut es geht.
Vielleicht würde sich in diesem Fall auch ein Skimmer bezahlbar machen und helfen dieses Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Sveni (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Hallo Mike,

das mit den Schwimm und Unterwasserpflanzen ist sicher richtig.(..und von mir nicht bedacht)
Da jetzt schon vermehrt Pflanzen absterben und deren Reste sich natürlich im Teich befinden,
werden diese von der Pumpe angezogen, egal in welcher Tiefe sie steht. 

Da sich um diese Arten Pflanzen immer meine Fische  gekümmert haben,
blieb wohl für die Pumpe nix mehr übrig! 

Da bleibt wohl nur keschern und entfernen der abgestorbenen Pflanzreste übrig.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Hallo Mike,
mein Skimmer ist recht fleißig, und ich kann ihn regelmäßig (je nach Lust alle 1-2 Wochen) reinigen, soviel sammelt er an !
Das Material, was sich dort sammelt, kreist nicht ewig im Teich 'rum, und gammelt damit weniger lange. Ich habe selbst meine Ansaugstrecke dieses Jahr einmal gereinigt (weil ich den Ansaugkorb (60 cm lang, 10 cm Durchmesser) entfernt hatte. Jetzt ist er wieder montiert, und darf ebenso wie der Skimmer gereinigt werden.


----------



## mcreal (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Nabend zuammen,



Sveni schrieb:


> Da sich um diese Arten Pflanzen immer meine Fische  gekümmert haben,
> blieb wohl für die Pumpe nix mehr übrig!
> 
> Da bleibt wohl nur keschern und entfernen der abgestorbenen Pflanzreste übrig.
> ...


Hallo Sveni,

meine Pflanzen hatten vor dem einsetzen der Fische genügend Vorsprung,so sind diese noch ziemlich wiederstandsfähig den Fischis gegenüber.
Aber es werden halt Stücke raus gerissen,die dann irgendwann in der Pumpe landen...
Habe heute 6x abgekechert.




RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> mein Skimmer ist recht fleißig, und ich kann ihn regelmäßig (je nach Lust alle 1-2 Wochen) reinigen, soviel sammelt er an !


Hallo Rolf,

war heute nach dem 6. abkeschern auch fast soweit.Hat nicht viel gefehlt und ich wäre noch in den Baumarkt gefahren,um mir einen Schwimmskimmer zu kaufen.
Allerdings,sind wohl auch viele mit diesen Swim Skimmer nicht so richtig zufrieden.
Bisher war ich der Meinung,dass ich diese Saison auch noch ohne Skimmer auskomme.Ist ja leider nicht mehr lang...
Aber momentan,ist der "Dreck" auf der Wasseroberfläche schon extrem


----------



## Doc (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Muss ja kein O..E sein


----------



## Stoer (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*



mcreal schrieb:


> Hallo ihr zwei,
> 
> also die Pumpe nicht direkt auf den Grund zu stellen,hatte ich auch schon irgendwo gelesen.
> Allerdings bleibt dann so ja wahrscheinlich auch einiges an Schmodder und Dreck am Bodengrund liegen oder?



Hallo,
die Pumpe soll ja auch nicht den Bodenschmodder zum Filter pumpen, dafür gibt es Sauger !


----------



## Doc (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*



Stoer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Pumpe soll ja auch nicht den Bodenschmodder zum Filter pumpen, dafür gibt es Sauger !



Die man aber auch nicht allzu häufig verwenden sollte ... vll. alle 2 Jahre mal


----------



## Lara (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Hallo,
was für eine Pumpe hast du den im Teich ?
Oase ,Osaga oder ...?
Mfg Lara


----------



## mcreal (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Hallo,

das ist irgend so eine "No Name" Eco Pumpe,die bei jedem Händler unter einen anderen Name verkauft wird.
Was ich aber schonmal bei meinen letzten "Pumpe Reinigungs Aktionen" feststellen mußte,zumindest im Wartungsbereich,sind die Oase Pumpen schonmal um einiges besser.
Naja,dafür ist der Preisunterschied auch enorm.

Meine Pumpe muß an der Unterseite an jeweils 4 Schrauben geöffnet werden.
Das ist ziemlich umständlich.
Die Filterkörbe bei Oase kann man einfach "aufklicken".

Gibt es solche Lösungen auch im günstigen "No Name" Bereich?


----------



## Nori (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pumpe ständig verstopft*

Ich würde (im Gegensatz zu den 200%-gen Oasejüngern) die Laguna nicht als Noname bezeichnen - das Gehäuse ist auch mit Schnellverschlüssen zu öffnen.
Tetra hat auch nur 1 Schraube, dann lässt sich das Gehäuse aufklappen.

Man muss halt Zeit mitbringen und Glück haben, dann kann man solche Pumpen günstig im Ebay bekommen.
Ich habe mittlerweile 2 Stck. 7500-er Laguna so gekauft - eine ist seit 2006 im Teich und arbeitet ohne Probs (hab damals 100 € gezahlt) und ne Ersatz-Laguna (ebenfalls 7500-er hab ich für unter 50€ geschossen). Dazu hab ich bei Obi im Abverkauf noch ne 8000-er Ubbink (Gehäuse lässt sich mit 2 Drucktastern öffnen) für 25,- € mitgenommen - man weiss ja nie.
Also immer die "Bucht" im Auge behalten....

Gruß Nori


----------

